# Filtro Pasa-Bajos Pasivo



## RockeroElectronico503 (Oct 8, 2012)

tengo un amplifador de 2000w 4ohms que yo hize y quiero conectarle un subwoofer con un filtro pasabajos que se hace solo con una resistencia y un condesador (capacitor) la frecuencia de corte es 180hz,es decir atenuar las frecuencias mayores a 180hz, como se calcula el condensador?, cual es la formula?. de antemano ¡gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

Con una resistencia de 2200Ω y un capacitor de 470nF andas cerca de los 155Hz

La frecuencia de corte es: Fc = 1 / (2 Π RC)


----------



## leaarctico (Dic 5, 2012)

buenisimo fogonazo, gracias y como va ubicado? primero el capa en serie en el positivo y despues la resistencia entre el positivo y el negativo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2012)

leaarctico dijo:


> buenisimo fogonazo, gracias y como va ubicado? primero el capa en serie en el positivo y despues la resistencia entre el positivo y el negativo?



Resistencia en serie con la señal de entrada sobre la pata de la resistencia "Salida" capacitor a tierra y entrada al amplificador.







*V1: Entrada V2: Salida*​


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 6, 2012)

Fogo una duda sobre tu propuesta:

Independientemente de la frecuencia de corte, si utiliza una R=2,2kOhm, podríamos suponer que antes de la frecuencia de corte, el capacitor no existe y obviarlo (para facilitar la idea), con lo cual a la salida del amplificador le quedaría un divisor resistivo con mucha atenuación.

Tal vez le conviene que el capacitor sea de 470uF y así por lo menos la resistencia sería de 2,2ohm y no tendría tanta atenuación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Fogo una duda sobre tu propuesta:
> 
> Independientemente de la frecuencia de corte, si utiliza una R=2,2kOhm, podríamos suponer que antes de la frecuencia de corte, el capacitor no existe y obviarlo (para facilitar la idea), con lo cual a la salida del amplificador le quedaría un divisor resistivo con mucha atenuación.
> 
> Tal vez le conviene que el capacitor sea de 470uF y así por lo menos la resistencia sería de 2,2ohm y no tendría tanta atenuación.



Formas de despellejar un gato hay muchas  

Como desconocemos el valor de impedancia de entrada al amplificador el valor de atenuación es una conjetura.
Se me ocurrió colocar valor "Neutro" que no afectaran a uno (Fuente de señal) ni atenuara demasiado al otro (Impedancia de entrada del amplificador).

Por otro lado 2.2Ω sumado a la carga de los parlantes, sería casi un cortocircuito sobre la fuente de señal, así sea la salida de un autoestéreo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Formas de despellejar un gato hay muchas
> 
> Como desconocemos el valor de impedancia de entrada al amplificador el valor de atenuación es una conjetura.
> Se me ocurrió colocar valor "Neutro" que no afectaran a uno (Fuente de señal) ni atenuara demasiado al otro (Impedancia de entrada del amplificador).



Que salame que soy, pensé que el filtro lo ponías a la salida lo cual mucho sentido no tiene .  



Fogonazo dijo:


> Por otro lado 2.2Ω sumado a la carga de los parlantes, sería casi un cortocircuito sobre la fuente de señal, así sea la salida de un autoestéreo.



Eso es cierto, en altas frecuencia tendrías una resistencia de 2,2 a la salida.


----------

